# hijo de puta (empleo y tono)



## fenixpollo

Acabo de leer un comentario de un forero que dijo que en algunos lados, la expresión *hijo de puta* se considera muy vulgar, pero en otros lados, no es tan vulgar.  

Yo pensaba que esa frase tenía un matiz bastante fuerte.  ¿Qué opinan ustedes?


----------



## AndREA22

En México es muy ofensivo...


----------



## qbnaenmiami

Para los Cubanos tambien


----------



## diegodbs

En España se dan los dos casos. O es un insulto muy ofensivo, o una expresión muy coloquial para alabar a una persona.

- ¡Cómo juega/pinta/escribe, etc.. el hijo de **! = lo hace mejor que nadie.

Todo depende del contexto, de quién diga la frase, y a quién vaya dirigida y en qué momento.


----------



## lazarus1907

Coincido con Diego. Sin embargo, asegúrate de usarlo con el tono y en el momento correctos, porque fuera del contexto adecuado es uno de los insulto más fuertes.

En cualquier caso, no es el tipo de frases que uno dice enfrente de su abuela


----------



## OsoPolar

Los colombianos utilizan mucho esta expresión en sus frases. Muchas veces la utilizan sin referirse explícitamente a nadie. Casi se puede decir que cumple las funciones del verbo auxiliar 'do' en ingles (irónicamente hablando). Esta expresión para los colombianos es como un ''coño" de los venezolanos. Es decir, es muy utilizada por los colombianos y sin dejar de ser un insulto es relativamente aceptada. 

Por otro lado, en Venezuela es raro verla en una conversacion entre dos personas, como no sea para referirse a otra que este ausente: ''el hijo 'e pu.. de miguel no hizo bien esta vaina''. Se utiliza generalmente abreviada como en la expresión que coloque y si, es bastante fuerte para decirla.


----------



## Mei

diegodbs said:
			
		

> En España se dan los dos casos. O es un insulto muy ofensivo, o una expresión muy coloquial para alabar a una persona.
> 
> - ¡Cómo juega/pinta/escribe, etc.. el hijo de **! = lo hace mejor que nadie.
> 
> Todo depende del contexto, de quién diga la frase, y a quién vaya dirigida y en qué momento.



Esto pasa con todos los insultos, ¿verdad? Siempre hay que vigilar el tono con que dices las cosas. Digooooo

Mei


----------



## SpiceMan

fenixpollo: es igual que en inglés, depende el tono y el contexto.

Si le decimos a un desconocido que agarra algo que estabamos por agarrar "_¡Hijo de puta! !Yo quería eso!_", lo más probable es que nos ponga una trompada o huya pensando que uno está loco.
Si le decimos a un amigo que ganó la lotería "_¡Hijo de puta! ¡Ganaste la loteria!_", lo más probable es que te invite a un bar a tomar algo.

En terminos generales, el castellano es un idioma en el que los insultos se usan muchísimo. En mi opinión, más aún que en inglés (y eso ya es mucho decir). Lo que importa siempre es la entonación, la situación, y la confianza con la otra persona, y _la intención con que lo dice la persona,_ más que el insulto en sí mismo.

El hispanoparlante al escuchar un insulto mide la intención de quién lo dijo antes de decidir como reaccionar (no significa que no hay muchos malentendidos). Pero siempre se considera más la intención, por sobre el significado de las palabras. Sucede también lo contrario, palabras inocuas pueden ser muy insultantes. 

De hecho creo que una de las características del español es su gran profusión de insultos. 

Pero lo que para mí distingue al español de otros idiomas son los insultos largos. Los insultos largos, de muchas palabras, con muchos adjetivos, variaciones, juegos de palabras le salen a cualquier hispanoparlante fácilmente.
Cuando un hispanoparlante se pone _realmente_ a insultar, va mezclando frases "hechas" con inventiva propia. Algo digno de estudio.


----------



## Alundra

diegodbs said:
			
		

> En España se dan los dos casos. O es un insulto muy ofensivo, o una expresión muy coloquial para alabar a una persona.
> 
> - ¡Cómo juega/pinta/escribe, etc.. el hijo de **! = lo hace mejor que nadie.
> 
> Todo depende del contexto, de quién diga la frase, y a quién vaya dirigida y en qué momento.


 
Yo también coincido con Diego. 

Alundra.


----------



## blue-eyes

En Andalucía se usa bastante, sin llegar a ser insulto.  Mi (ex) marido lo decía a sus amigos y conocidos, y aunque a mí me chocaba, nadie se sentía ofendido.

saludos@todos


----------



## lauranazario

En PR también existe el doble uso de "hijo de p*ta" --tanto como insulto o como alabanza. Te doy unos ejemplos de usanza local.

Insulto:
• El hijo de p*ta de Juan le pega a la esposa
• Ese hijo de p*ta no hizo la fila/cola para entrar al cine
• Juan es un verdadero hijo de p*ta, dejó a María por otra
• Ese fue un examen hijo de p*ta

Alabanza:
• El concierto estuvo hijo de p*ta (buenísimo)
• A Juan le han dado un aumento hijo de p*ta (enorme)

Además, en ocasiones "hijo de p*ta" también se usa para dar énfasis:
• Hoy ha hecho un calor hijo de p*ta (muchísimo)

Espero que estos ejemplos te ayuden.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Temis

pero tambien no se utiliza en España la expresion "de puta madre" para decir que quiero hacer una cosa muy divertida?


----------



## Dr. Quizá

No, algo "de puta madre" es algo que está muy bien.

En esta estupidez de vídeo:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6202769804598823785&q=chanante+puta&pl=true

explican bastante bien lo de "hijo de puta", aunque he de avisar de que es más desagradable a la vista que al oído (que ya es difícil).


----------



## blue-eyes

"estupidez" desde luego que sí.....  Pero uuyy ¡cómo le baila la barriga!   

saludos@todos


----------



## Heracostarica

En Costa Rica  es bastante vulgar... Claro también estoy de acuerdo de que depende mucho del contexto y la forma en que se diga... Igualmente se puede decir en broma a alguien de mucha confianza!


----------



## Henrik Larsson

En España es muyyyyyy ofensivo


----------



## Fresnillense

El contexto determina si la expresion es ofensiva o no. En ocasiones, se utilza para dar enfasis y es perfectament aceptable.


----------



## Dudu678

Cabe destacar que al contrario que ocurre en Puerto Rico (me refiero a lo dicho por lauranazario) en España no es posible utilizarlo como calificativo de que algo (es decir, no alguien) es muy bueno.

En este caso, como ya se ha indicado, se utiliza _de puta madre_.


----------



## jonquiliser

A mí me parece ofensivo, pero no sólo por el uso que se le da a esta expresión, sino que por su origen. El sexismo detrás de la expresión es lo que me parece problemático, y prefiero la alternativa "hijo de hombre", que además es un modo más acertado de insultar a alguien. Nativa o no de la lengua, me importa un bledo, y uso esta segunda versión aunque aún no sea tan habitual su uso. (Y lo mismo con la versión inglesa de "hijo de puta".)


----------



## Cecilio

Si mal no recuerdo, "Hijo de hombre" es el título de una excelente novela de Augusto Roa Bastos, novelista paraguayo. La leí hace años y me gustó mucho.


----------



## jonquiliser

Cecilio said:


> Si mal no recuerdo, "Hijo de hombre" es el título de una excelente novela de Augusto Roa Bastos,



¡Espléndido - a partir de ahora considero su uso como establecido en la lengua castellana!


----------



## Cecilio

¡Cuidado, Jonqui! El título de Roa Bastos no es ni mucho menos un insulto como tú lo entiendes o postulas. ¡Cómo eres!


----------



## jonquiliser

Ah, ¿qué te voy a decir?  Las cosas las entendemos como queremos... El Roa Bastos dijo lo que él pensaba, pero lo que dijo ya no está en sus manos.. jeje.


----------



## Cecilio

jonquiliser said:


> Ah, ¿qué te voy a decir?  Las cosas las entendemos como queremos... El Roa Bastos dijo lo que él pensaba, pero lo que dijo ya no está en sus manos.. jeje.



En eso tienes razón... Vaya, a veces se descubre una nueva perspectiva de ver las cosas...


----------



## Berenguer

Henrik Larsson said:


> En España es muyyyyyy ofensivo



Como ya se ha dicho todo depende del contexto. El español es un idioma amplísimo en cuanto a palabrotas, y su uso cotidiano las hace ofensivas o no, según quién, cómo, cuándo, y dónde las pronuncie. Y la de hijo de puta, puff, viene de muy lejos. En el Lazarillo ya aparecía como "hideputa" si no recuerdo mal. (Si yerro, corríjaseme por favor)



jonquiliser said:


> A mí me parece ofensivo, pero no sólo por el uso que se le da a esta expresión, sino que por su origen. El sexismo detrás de la expresión es lo que me parece problemático, y prefiero la alternativa "hijo de hombre", que además es un modo más acertado de insultar a alguien. Nativa o no de la lengua, me importa un bledo, y uso esta segunda versión aunque aún no sea tan habitual su uso. (Y lo mismo con la versión inglesa de "hijo de puta".)



Por muy sexista que pueda sonar, es una expresión de las más extendidas en una de las lenguas más extendidas del mundo. Y te aseguro que cuando se dice lo último que piensas es en su origen, pues suele ir su significado bastante alejado de su base idiomática. 
Eso sí, lo de "hijo de hombre" no lo pillo, en serio, no lo pillo. 

Y ya, como post personal, a mi no me parece las expresiones más fuertes que se pueden decir. Su cotidianidad ha hecho perder su significado último...sobretodo en ciertas regiones. Y en un ambiente coloquial, fraternal, en España es muy usada simplemente como apelativo cariñoso.


----------



## faranji

Como ocurre con todos los insultos, depende del tono con que se exprese. La misma palabra puede ser un cumplido cariñoso o una invitación al asesinato. 

Una anécdota archiconocida puede servir de ejemplo. El otro día, leyendo una entrevista a un ex futbolista argentino, me enteré de que cuando Maradona anotó el famoso gol de la 'Mano de Dios' contra la selección de Inglaterra (México-86), el defensa Ruggeri corrió a abrazar a su compañero gritándole: _¡Hijo de puta, la metiste con la mano!_

En ese mismo momento, es probable que algún inglés hispanoparlante le estuviese dedicando idéntico calificativo, es de imaginar que con una intención menos cariñosa.


----------



## Yume_Kisst

Como muchos ya lo han dicho, es una frase que depende del contexto y del país.

Yo, personalmente, la veo muy insultante... pero para la madre (ojo: "hijo... de... puta"), por lo que no me gusta oirla. Sin embargo, en Costa Rica es bastante común escucharla modificada (_hijueputa_). 

Por otro lado, "hijo de hombre" me suena más ilógico que "hijo de puta", pues el insulto se basa en que la persona en cuestión es bastardo (por decir algo), ya que su madre es prostituta. "Hijo de hombre" somos todos, mas no todos somos hijos de puta; no hay un detalle para resaltar como aberración y que, así y solo así, sea insulto.
Para eso, digamos: "Hijo de put*o*" o, mejor, no digamos nada y lancemos una bendición cuando queremos insultar. Uno queda más educado y, por lo general, la otra persona no sabe cómo reaccionar.

Con respecto al libro de Augusto Roa Bastos, pues... No lo he leído y, si el autor *no* le da ese sentido a su título, ¿quiénes somos nosotros para pasarle por encima?. No, no... ¡No! (Asumiendo, claro, que el libro no lo exprese así). Sería como decir: "De hoy en adelante llamaré 'Quijote' a todo pelele que se la pase en otra realidad, en sus nubes. Oh, sí, se convertirá en un insulto y sustituirá X ofensa". ¡NO!... *¿Dónde queda el respeto hacia la obra, al autor?* (<- Pregunta retórica, obviamente. Y si no es tan obvio, para eso les estoy aclarando =3).
 
¡Nommbres (<- palabra coloquial), qué ganas me da de escribir para que me cambien todo el sentido de lo que haga!. 

...En fin, los insultos no son recomendados bajo ningún caso, pero hay unos tan, pero tan, usados que pierden esa esencia hiriente. Cosas de la vida: El uso constante suele desgastar.

Bueno, es todo, gracias por leer ^ ^
Bye~
Q-íden-C!


----------



## Jellby

En España también es normal decir "hijoputa". Como ya han dicho, el insulto, si es tal, va dirigido a la persona en cuestión y en lo último que se piensa es en su madre. En cualquier caso ¿por qué debería ofendernos más que insulten a nuestra madre que a nosotros mismos? ¿y por qué deberíamos tomarnos el calificativo de "puta" como una ofensa, más aún si es falso? Para mí, la ofensa de "hijo de puta" o sus variantes viene simplemente de que se usa con intención de ofender... dejando de lado el hecho de que muy a menudo se usa sin esa intención, es sólo que a veces somos muy malhablados:

- He leído en una revista que los españoles, de cada tres palabras que decimos, dos son tacos.
- ¡Hostia, no jodas!


----------



## Roxymusic

Esta expresión,en su connotación de alabanza,incluso aparece en "El Quijote" (no me preguntéis la página ) con la forma _"hideputa" ._

En Asturias hay una marca de bebidas alcohólicas derivadas del orujo cuyo nombre es "*hijoputa*"(la frase completa sería...¡_qué bueno que está!)_


----------



## chics

jonquiliser said:


> A mí me parece ofensivo, pero no sólo por el uso que se le da a esta expresión, sino que por su origen. El sexismo detrás de la expresión es lo que me parece problemático.


 
No es sexista.

Lo insultante no es tal vez no conocer al verdadero padre u otras consecuencias que puedas imaginar, sino simplemente el asignar a la madre un oficio no bien considerado - podría ser _político_, _basurero_, _comentarista de famosos_ o cualquier otro, pero se utiliza la prostitución. Las meretrices suelen ser mujeres.

De hecho, la respuesta típica al insulto es "No insultes a mi madre", con lo que "hijo puto" sería igualmente insulto sin cambiar para nada el sentido de la expresión, sólo que entonces diríamos "no insultes a mi padre".

Aquí es habitual, como respuesta a un insulto, responder "(eso lo será) tu madre/padre/abuela...". Diría que el _tu madre_ y _tu padre_ se reparten por igual. El insulto trasladado a la familia de alguien se considera más deshonroso que el aplicado a ese alguien directamente.


----------



## faranji

No me parece que en su origen el insulto 'hijo de puta' fuese dirigido a la madre. En tiempos en los que el linaje lo era todo, ser un bastardo, un hijo ilegítimo, no tener padre, eran motivos terribles de deshonra. 

De hecho, en español es frecuente introducir una aclaración para dejar claro quién es el objeto del insulto: 'Tu madre será una santa, pero tú eres un hijo de puta'.


----------



## chics

Como ya se ha dicho, es una palabra de la que se abusa tanto que ya ha perdido su sentido original. Da igual su significado semántico literal.


----------



## jonquiliser

Con sexista no me refiero al hecho que el insulto en cierto sentido pueda parecer ir dirigido a la madre (aunque sí puede parecer un poco extraño lo de hacer referencia a l@s padres de alguien, cuando quieres insultar a ese/esa alguien...!  ). Yo lo que quise decir, es que de lo que el insulto se nutre es de una concepción de las mujeres prostitutas, como malas, inmorales, asquerosas etc infinitamente. (Cambiar esto por "puto" no lo convierte en algo que apunta hacia los hombres, sino que sigue nutriéndose de la concepción de la mujer prostituta). No es algo que la persona que utilice la expresión "hijo de puta" piense activamente, pero si no existiese la estigmatización de y las actitudes denigrantes hacia las mujeres prostitutas, tampoco tendría su fuerza la expresión. Pero es más; es toda la perspectiva de ver a las mujeres en términos de bien puta, bien santa. 

Y respecto a la expresión "hijo de hombre", que alguien indicó no entender - es muy sencillo. Una vez ves los significados que se le da al concepto de "hombre", de "ser un hombre de verdad", verás como "hijo de hombre" funciona como insulto. Utilizarlo es simplemente decir que ahora te veo por lo que eres, "muestras tus verdaderos colores". Es decir, eres un hijo de hombre - todos tienen padres (bueno, por lo menos en un sentido), pero no todos son hijos de hombres...


----------



## Artajerjes

En Bolivia y en Latinoamerica en general (creo) es uno de los insulto más fuertes.

Ahora bien, si van a utilizarlo para otra aplicación que no sea un insulto y este depende del tono y contexto en que se diga, y puesto que somos tan internacionales y queremos evitar mal interpretaciones, ¿Por que no simplemente utilizar otras palabras para decir exactamente lo que se pretende decir omitiendo el "hijo de.."? Digo...


----------



## chics

jonquiliser said:


> No es algo que la persona que utilice la expresión "hijo de puta" piense activamente, pero si no existiese la estigmatización de y las actitudes denigrantes hacia las mujeres prostitutas, tampoco tendría su fuerza la expresión. Pero es más; es toda la perspectiva de ver a las mujeres en términos bien de puta, bien de santa.


 
No sé, tal vez en finlandés funciona eso de _hijo de hombre_, pero temo que aquí sólo recibirás una cara de extrañeza.

Nosotros aplicamos el adjetivo *puto/puta* con mucha asiduidad. Por que es corto, es contundente, sonoro, etc. Mucha gente o dice sin tener nada en contra de las prostitutas y con todo el respeto hacia ellas. No hay nada de inconsciente en ello. (Si quieres un ejemplo de palabra malsonante pasiva, mira aquí cerca el hilo sobre concubinato).

También decimos "hijo de tu madre" y "la madre que te parió". Esta última es fuerte por el mero hecho de referirse a la madre de uno.

En castellano abusamos tanto de las palabras malsonantes que muchas pierden su significado original. Piensa en _capullo_, por ejemplo. ¿Proyecto de flor? ¿Punta del pene? Nadie piensa en esto, tampoco, al decirlo.


----------



## jonquiliser

Chics:

Bueno, hijo de hombre ya cuenta con un@s usuari@s (también nativ@s, si te tranquiliza), así que ya veremos por donde va la cosa en unos años, jeje. Y ya dije que no soy nativa del castellano, pero en este caso no cambia mi opinión nel asunto. Sé de sobra que se utiliza puta/o para todo, y que se utilizan expresiones como "la madre que te parió" etc etc. Esto no quiere decir que sea indiferente cuales expresiones utilicemos (y ahora estoy hablando de cualquier idioma) o que no tengan nada de significado (más allá de la 'mera función de insulto'). Sí, hay expresiones sin un fondo de actitudes denigrantes, ¿y qué? Simplemente no son análogos a los casos de expresiones que sí han surgido por prejuicios, desprecio etc. Bueno, esa es mi opinión. Si no la partes, ya está. Y yo seguiré diciendo hijo de hombre cuando me dé por diseminar insultos (más o menos merecidos) por el mundo


----------



## Cecilio

jonquiliser said:


> Y respecto a la expresión "hijo de hombre", que alguien indicó no entender - es muy sencillo. Una vez ves los significados que se le da al concepto de "hombre", de "ser un hombre de verdad", verás como "hijo de hombre" funciona como insulto. Utilizarlo es simplemente decir que ahora te veo por lo que eres, "muestras tus verdaderos colores". Es decir, eres un hijo de hombre - todos tienen padres (bueno, por lo menos en un sentido), pero no todos son hijos de hombres...



No sé si la propuesta de Jonqui va muy en serio, aunque cosas más raras se han visto. Puestos a elucubrar, habría que tener en cuenta que la palabra española "hombre", que procede del latín "Homo", se utiliza muchas veces en su sentido original, es decir, como "persona" (masculina o femenina indistintamente). Son muchos los ejemplos en que esto ocurre. Además, no es nada raro oír una conversación entre mujeres en las que ellas utilizan la expresión "¡hombre!" entre ellas (no me imagino a un grupo de hombres excalmando "¡mujer!"). Palabras como "hombre" vienen cargadas con un enorme conjunto de connotaciones que las hacen muy ricas. Pretender usos novedosos y supuestamente "justos" es bastante complicado, a veces absurdo.

El idioma es el que tenemos y va volucionando con el paso de los años. La expresión "hijo de puta" es uno más de una larguísima lista de posibles insultos. Ahí está para quien lo quiera usar. A veces como un insulto ofensivo y otras, como suele ocurrir con muchas expresiones de este tipo, con un significado más cariñoso, utilizado entre amigos.


----------



## Berenguer

jonquiliser said:


> Y respecto a la expresión "hijo de hombre", que alguien indicó no entender - es muy sencillo. Una vez ves los significados que se le da al concepto de "hombre", de "ser un hombre de verdad", verás como "hijo de hombre" funciona como insulto. Utilizarlo es simplemente decir que ahora te veo por lo que eres, "muestras tus verdaderos colores". Es decir, eres un hijo de hombre - todos tienen padres (bueno, por lo menos en un sentido), pero no todos son hijos de hombres...



Ese alguien era yo, y sintiéndolo mucho, sigo sin entenderlo. ¿¿¿Sería algo como decir, "hijo de marica" o "hijo de gay"??? Va por ese camino por lo que apuntas lo de "ser un hombre de verdad". Si vas por ese camino, ¿no sería esto aun más sexista, además de homófobo que lo de "hijo de puta"?
Aun así, y más hoy que es el día del Padre, sigo pensando que todos somos hijos de hombres y de mujeres. E incluso en la sociedad de hoy en día se puede ser hijos (legalmente) sólo de hombres...En serio, y sin ganas de ofender, pero me parece algo realmente sin sentido lo de "hijo de hombre" como insulto.


----------



## heidita

jonquiliser said:


> Chics:
> 
> Bueno, hijo de hombre ya cuenta con unos cuantos usuarios (también nativos, si te tranquiliza),


 
A mí personalmente me llama la atención esta afirmación. No lo he oído nunca. 
Me he tomado la libertad de corregirte unas faltas, ya que ese signo "@" no es una letra del alfabeto castellano.



> Bueno, esa es mi opinión. Si no la compartes, ya está. Y yo seguiré diciendo hijo de hombre cuando me dé por diseminar insultos (más o menos merecidos) por el mundo


 
Ten en cuenta que lo de _hijo de puta_ no es un insulto la mayoría de la veces en esta tierra. Y no creo que vayas a llegar muy lejos con lo de "hijo de hombre".


----------



## jonquiliser

Hola Berenguer, desde luego que no lo quise decir como "hijo de marica" oa lgo así!!! Eso sí que sería el colmo (aunque tampoco me sorprendería oír algo por el estilo  ). Pido perdón si no expuse el tema con suficiente claridad, me parecía tan obvio, pero no siempre vemos lo mismo en las cosas. Así que a ver: hay ciertos estereotipos e ideales de lo que (se supone que) significa el "ser hombre". Ser duro, fuerte, decisivo etc etc etc; ser un machote. En una de sus manifestaciones más extremas, esta masculinidad se muestra en violencia explícita (física, emocional, sexual etc), sobre todo hacia las mujeres y niñ@s (aunque también la violencia entre hombres es una manifestación de lo mismo); 'muestras de poder''. Pero los ejemplos son innumerables, y no sólo se trata de violencia en este sentido. 

Entonces, si esto es lo que muchas veces va implicado en "hombre" (también muchas veces cuando alguien lo dice como algo positivo van implicadas las mismas cosas, aunque no "los extremos" que por error se suponen que no tienen que ver con cuestiones de género), es bastante terrible, ¿no? ¿Puede haber entonces peor insulto que el llamarle a alguien "hombre"? Decir "*hijo de* hombre", es como apuntar al hecho de que por mucho que alguien lo niegue (el que sea como descrito), está mostrando "de donde realmente viene" (llámalo patriarcado, si quieres, aunque pocas veces veo la necesidad de tales términos), sus colores de verdad. Y así de sencillo...

Heidita; gracias por la correciones, aunque lo de decir "unxs cuantxs" ya es decir un poco demasiado (por ahora!)  Y las @, pós a corregirlas, pero serán muchas, eh! (Incluso una profesora mía, en la uni, me dejó usarlas tranquilamente, o sea que ya no me corto un pelo  )


----------



## catusiana

Con lo de "hijo de puta", como cualquier insulto en español (que en eso, creo que somos uno delos idiomas que más insultos puede llegar a tener, todo dependiendo del contexto y la forma en que se diga por el simple juego de palabras), va a depender su recibimiento tanto por la edad del que está escuchando (si a mis abuelos les digo eso, de seguro me retarían, en cambio con los amigos pasaría desapercibido) como por el tono y la situación en que se diga.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Por supuesto que si, es muy vulgar...


----------



## cgharoldf

coincido con que depende del modo y del contexto


----------



## Calambur

Roxymusic said:


> Esta expresión,en su connotación de alabanza,incluso aparece en "El Quijote" (no me preguntéis la página ) con la forma _"hideputa" ._


_–¡Oh, qué mal se le entiende a vuesa merced –replicó el del Bosque– de achaque de alabanzas, señor escudero! ¿Cómo y no sabe que cuando algún caballero da una buena lanzada al toro en la plaza, o cuando alguna persona hace alguna cosa bien hecha, suele decir el vulgo: "Oh, *hideputa, puto*, y qué bien lo ha hecho"? *Y aquello que parece vituperio en aquel término, es alabanza notable*; y renegad vos, señor, de los hijos o hijas que no hacen obras que merezcan se les den a sus padres loores semejantes._ (Cervantes: Don Quijote de la Mancha, 2ª parte, Capítulo XIII).


----------



## Fresnillense

En el pais donde naci al sur de la frontera, la expresion es altamente offensive.


----------



## Fresnillense

En Mexico la expresion es altamente ofensiva.


----------



## quedamucho

Estoy absolutamente de acuerdo con jonquiliser!!!!
El problema no está en el contexto.
Es un insulto de género, se entiende??? nace del machismo que está tan instalado que nadie hace incapié en eso.
Al decir hijo de puta, uno está diciendo que la madre se acuesta con "todo el mundo" (cosa que está en todo su derecho, y no por eso hay que calificarla como puta)
Quién putea a alguien descalificando al padre?? yo no conozco a nadie.
Ahora, si un hombre se acuesta con "todo el mundo" resulta que no solo nadie lo ofende sino que todo lo contrario!!!! Que lejos que estamos de respetarnos unos a otros desde el género.


----------



## elineo

diegodbs said:


> En España se dan los dos casos. O es un insulto muy ofensivo, o una expresión muy coloquial para alabar a una persona.
> 
> - ¡Cómo juega/pinta/escribe, etc.. el hijo de **! = lo hace mejor que nadie.
> 
> Todo depende del contexto, de quién diga la frase, y a quién vaya dirigida y en qué momento.



No soy español pero estoy de accuedo según mi experiencia en mi pais. Unas expresiones muy ofensivas se convierten, con tiempo, en cumplidos. Hay  juegos raros en la lengua. En Grecia, la expresión "hijo de puta" es bastante vieja y no la usamos ahora, es solo un broma. Pero cuando llamamos a un hombre  "puta" no es insulto, es cumplido. Un hombre "puta" es inteligente, con flexibilidad en su mente y capaz de hacer tareas muy difíciles. Sin duda, llamar una mujer "puta" no es definitivamente cumplido.


----------



## quedamucho

Estoy releyendo lo que escribí hace un rato y la verdad que no me expresé del todo bien en cuanto a lo que es una puta. Llamar puta a una trabajadora del sexo es un insulto, como dije antes, denigra al género.

Citando a Berenguer: "Por muy sexista que pueda sonar, es una expresión de las más extendidas en una de las lenguas más extendidas del mundo. Y te aseguro que cuando se dice lo último que piensas es en su origen, pues suele ir su significado bastante alejado de su base idiomática"

Claro que es una de las expresiones mas extendidas del mundo y mucho menos aún, piensas en su origen, sabés por qué? porque culturalmente se aceptó este tipo de insulto, y resulta que la cultura, esta cultura es machista, y la historia tiene miles de ejemplos, por no decir que la historia en cuanto al género es el ejemplo mismo. Como alguien dijo en un post anterior, al ser humano (hombres y mujeres) se le dice "hombre", te preguntaste por qué?


----------



## HitcH

Erda que aburrido decir "Hijo de puta" acá en la costa colombiana Se dice hijueputa, y no es nada inofensivo depende como lo digas

ejemplo: van un compa por el Centro comercial, y ven donde viene otro compadre le dice
a: "Qué más hijuepta?" 
B: "No nada, Aquí vitriniando, y tú malparido?"
A:"pasando el tiempo... (cuando de pronto pasa un carro por la calle y casi atropella a un man), hay fueputa, Lo estripó, erda pero la culpa es de ese Hijueputa por que No hizo el pare"
Las personas el la calle: "Vamos a linchar a ese cara e mondá, hijueputa triple, malparido"
A: "vamos marica, vamos aver que es lo que pasa"
B:"la mondá, yo no voy para allá, vaya a ser ese tipo un paraco y nos valla a fregá por estar de sapos"
B:"Hijueputa, mejor vamos a la playa que hoy es domingo, y ufff fueputa hay unas viejas más lindas"
A:"Nojadá verdá cara e verga"


----------



## Peón

HitcH said:


> Erda que aburrido decir "Hijo de puta" acá en la costa colombiana Se dice hijueputa, y no es nada inofensivo depende como lo digas
> 
> ejemplo: van un compa por el Centro comercial, y ven donde viene otro compadre le dice
> a: "Qué más hijuepta?"
> B: "No nada, Aquí vitriniando, y tú malparido?"
> A:"pasando el tiempo... (cuando de pronto pasa un carro por la calle y casi atropella a un man), hay fueputa, Lo estripó, erda pero la culpa es de ese Hijueputa por que No hizo el pare"
> Las personas el la calle: "Vamos a linchar a ese cara e mondá, hijueputa triple, malparido"
> A: "vamos marica, vamos aver que es lo que pasa"
> B:"la mondá, yo no voy para allá, vaya a ser ese tipo un paraco y nos valla a fregá por estar de sapos"
> B:"Hijueputa, mejor vamos a la playa que hoy es domingo, y ufff fueputa hay unas viejas más lindas"
> A:"Nojadá verdá cara e verga"


 
Cambiá "*hijoeputa*" por "*boludo*" o "*bolú.*." y el diálogo puede trasladarse a la Argentina casi en su totalidad.


----------



## Calambur

Me parece a mí que esta expresión es bastante particular, y que la significación depende del tono y la intención, que sólo pueden conocerse por el contexto.
*hijo de puta*, literalmente, es un insulto, pero como ha quedado dicho antes, a veces se utiliza en forma admirativa.

En cuanto a la manera en que se usa en Colombia, aunque no soy la persona más indicada para explicarla, creo que sucede casi lo mismo: puede usarse literalmente o como una muletilla, casi como sinónimo de "el tipo".

He leído absolutamente toda la obra de Fernando Vallejo (colombiano), que aplicando calificativos es más rico que un diccionario, y él mismo explica en más de una ocasión que *hijueputa* de tanto que es usado en Colombia ha perdido en parte su significado literal, pero sin embargo muchas veces (diría que la mayoría) él mismo lo utiliza como insulto.


----------

